# Wooster ftp



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

I am quite enjoy using the new wooster pro dooz ftp. Very even release of the paint.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

None of the local dealers in my area stock these yet, but I was wondering if you could tell a difference in how they perform. Are they a lot more expensive?


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

harmonicarocks said:


> None of the local dealers in my area stock these yet, but I was wondering if you could tell a difference in how they perform. Are they a lot more expensive?


I think they are about the same price. They seem to hold more paint and like I said release it very evenly.


----------

